# Duplex wireless question.....



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of going wireless with my Digitrax equipment and am puzzled about the Duplex radio systems.Here it is...outside of not having to plug in the throttle to select locos and may be some fancy options,is there a real advantage to buy a Duplex system?

I already have a DT400R that I purchased to use on the club's layout and do like it.Now I read on Digitrax's website that it will not communicate in radio mode with the UR92...tethered or IR only,and so will the newer DT402R.

Would I be that much better if I buy a DT402D (and have my DT400R upgraded) and a UR92 panel?I'm thinking of buying a UR91 and have my second throttle be a DT402R (DT400R discontinued...) but if I do this,will I be missing a lot?I'm pretty satisfied with what my DT400R can do,in fact way more than what I know it can do but thinking of the future......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you like the way the simplex is working then the duplex is not going to be that big of an upgrade. 
Do you want to be able to select loco's untethered?
Do you want transponding?
Do you want to be able to do switching from the controller?
Do you want to receive switch positions to your controller?
If you want or need any of these features untethered then you want duplex.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.Indeed,I like the way my DT400R works and I have no intention to throw turnouts with it...manual controls around the layout will take care of this so turnout position infos on the screen is out too.Though being able to select locos untethered is a nice option,it is one that I can easily live without.Transponding...well...as long as I can run locos,configure decoders and all the necessary functions with the DT400 (even tethered),I'll not feel a need for more.So it'l be a UR91 and the second throttle will be a DT402R.Thanks again.


----------

